# what is a flamingo cichlid?



## Mk3hitman21 (May 30, 2013)

I picked up this fish a month ago called a flamingo cichlid from a LFS, umm i do know it is mixed with red devil. i got it when it was small and did have a color change. so it looked like a red devil with stripes. like a large firemouth without red on it. then its color changed to a yello, bright yellow. i dont remember seeing red devils this color any suggestions?


----------



## Mk3hitman21 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Mk3hitman21 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

A quick search came up with Midas/Red Devil cross. Flamingo cichlid is apparently a name made up in the early 2000's.


----------



## Mk3hitman21 (May 30, 2013)

well thats great cause i think midas's are reddevils any way.. joke it was a joke


----------



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

Citrinellum/labiatum species is the mix from what *** been reading they are similar but still different? I'm not too knowledgeable about the mixing in these varieties of cichlids. Either way the name Flamingo is just for marketing.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

They are different species but hybrids of both are commonly found. Another name for these hybrids are Midevils.


----------



## Mk3hitman21 (May 30, 2013)

i like midevil any way lol.. also i noticed the eye pattern.. its not like my other red devils.. they have clear eyes and in color


----------

